
Chartio (YC S10) Improves The Way You Visualize Your Data - maspwr
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/13/chartio-improves-the-way-you-visualize-your-data/
======
chime
Just signed up. I would love to have an alternative to Tableau. I will add
comments/issues here as I find them:

1\. Give me a demo. A real sandbox I can play with. If it exists, I couldn't
find it. I took the <http://chartio.com/product/tour> and it wasn't mentioned
in there. There is no mention of demo on the front-page either. EDIT: Took me
forever to find a demo ( linked from: <http://chartio.com/uses/excelcharts> ).
This should have been front and foremost because it is awesome!

2\. No mention of Windows-based tunnel anywhere on:
<https://chartio.com/project/4095/settings/source/add/MySQL>. Companies that
don't mind paying $2500/mo for BI often use Windows.

3\. No MS-SQL support. No ODBC/JDBC.

4\. Export as XLSX, not just CSV. It's very easy to do these days. Make the
columns pretty, auto-filter etc.

I will pay $20-30k easily to have a good BI solution within my own network
that is easy for me to setup and manage and can handle a few tens of million
rows of data (don't even need billions). Your site is not speaking to me. Your
site is catering to eBay store owners and Wordpress site operators who embed
Google Analytics. It's not the text-copy of the pages but the focus. Talk to
me about a VM I can host locally. Mention Windows even though we all use OSX
and Nix in our personal and web-app lives. Mention cubes. Speak to me as if
you are in the same industry as I am (medical, pharmaceutical, manufacturing,
communications).

Having just played with the dashboard for a few minutes, I think you have a
great product and wish you best of luck.

~~~
arohner
> Speak to me as if you are in the same industry as I am (medical,
> pharmaceutical, manufacturing, communications).

Honest question: why is that appealing to you?

Whenever I see this on a website, I feel like they're asking me which form of
bullshit I want to hear.

~~~
chime
Quite the opposite. It reduces the BS for me. Seeing 'FDA CFR Part 211' on a
software vendor's site tells me they have spent time assessing the needs of my
industry and I don't have to start from scratch. Dropbox.com doesn't need to
do this. But
[http://www.mastercontrol.com/out_of_specification/oos_softwa...](http://www.mastercontrol.com/out_of_specification/oos_software.html)
does. I care about HL7 and HIPAA when working with clients in Healthcare and
need IFRS when dealing with accountant firms.

Now a lot of sites do a horrible job at this. Putting a stock photo of a nurse
next to a patient does not make me feel any better. But mentioning in
'Healthcare' industry section that your data-logging software can export to a
format usable by EPIC EMR makes my day. Or mentioning in the 'Process
Manufacturing' industry section that the same software can import data from
OHaus Defender scales makes me choose you over your competitors.

To put it simply, breaking down by industry is just organizing the list of
features in a different way. If your software can do 1000 things, you don't
want to put it all in one page. Listing them by software/technical taxonomy
would not be useful either because then I'd have to go over all the categories
to find which features apply to my project. Properly organizing them by
industry shows me all the key features of the software AND the ones that best
relate to my needs.

There is nothing wrong in not catering to specific industries. After all, the
software should be flexible enough that anyone from aeronautics to zoology
should be able to use it. But specifying that 'yes, it will work for you
because X, Y, Z' where X, Y, and Z are regulations, standards, and
requirements specific to my own industry, will make it an easy sell for all
parties involved. And when you're talking about software starting in
5-figures, you want to make it easy for the tech guys to sell it to the
management.

~~~
kiskis
you need tibco spotfire then:

[http://spotfire.tibco.com/en/discover-spotfire/who-uses-
spot...](http://spotfire.tibco.com/en/discover-spotfire/who-uses-spotfire/by-
industry/life-sciences.aspx)

------
selectout
This looks amazing. Absolutely great work.

Seems to be tailored more towards angel funded and higher companies, but I
plan to take advantage of the free month best I can for my project.

~~~
thingsilearned
Thanks! When you get setup send us an email at hello@chartio.com We're
definitely a friend to the bootstrapped or pre-funding company and can set you
up with a deal.

------
portman
Anyone know if the PostgreSQL data connection will work for Vertica?

~~~
irrelative
Hi Portman,

Just replied to you via email as well. For everyone else: we haven't yet
tested this, but look forward to adding this as an officially supported
datasource in the future.

------
hokua
Nice work Chartio team!

~~~
thingsilearned
Thanks!

------
kiskis
$2500/mo for the max package?

~~~
thingsilearned
Yeah, that's for 40+ users.

~~~
kiskis
are there serious customers who choose this plan over eg. tableau server? I
just don't see the justification for $25,000/yr as your software is quite
basic in terms of functionality. I mean seriously, what would you say your
strength over other competitors?

~~~
chime
I just signed up and plan on testing this out over the next month or so. The
price is not really an issue if it suits my needs. $25k/year is peanuts
compared to a team of report writers I would have to hire, train, and manage
to meet one of my client's growing BI needs.

